# Hip out of place



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

At the beginning of the 2007 summer, my horse came out of the stall limping so badly that I thought he had broken his shoulder. He couldn't put weight on it, couldn't hardly walk out of the stall at all. Of course, this freaked me out. I'd already been working for so hard and so long with him.

We all thought he had done something to his shoulder because of the way he walked on it, but what it turned out being was his hip was out of place. We got the chiropractor out and he-being the miracle worker he is-fixed my horse up and all I had to do was weight for his shoulder-which he sprained during this-to heal. It took all summer.

He's pulled his hip out a couple of times since then, but I'm better at telling the early signs of it then I was at that time.

What my question is is this; Is there any way to keep that hip in place?

Since he got better, I've really been focusing on building up the muscles in his hind end, and I had to pretty much retrain him after that summer. I don't know what else to do other than that, because he'll still walk out of the stall a bit sore on that front right shoulder every now and again...

Any ideas?

[whoa. longer than I expected it to be]


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd say probably the best thing for him is keeping him outside 24/7. If he does have problems with his shoulder and/or hip then being in a small stall can make him severely stiff.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

That would be something to do if he didn't manage to hurt himself all over the place when he's outside. He's always managing to find a way to scratch himself, in and out of the stall, and always pulls his shoes in the field. I'm giving him supplements for joints, muscles, and whatever else it does that I'm not remembering , and that seems to be helping.

I also get him out enough that the soreness neevr gets too bad, and if I can't get out for whatever reason, I have my trainer put him in a stud lot for a bit.

Thanks, though.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

TwendeHaraka said:


> That would be something to do if he didn't manage to hurt himself all over the place when he's outside. He's always managing to find a way to scratch himself, in and out of the stall, and always pulls his shoes in the field. I'm giving him supplements for joints, muscles, and whatever else it does that I'm not remembering , and that seems to be helping.
> 
> I also get him out enough that the soreness neevr gets too bad, and if I can't get out for whatever reason, I have my trainer put him in a stud lot for a bit.
> 
> Thanks, though.


a horse is a horse. They will get scratched, they will get injured...they are just being themselves. But it is healthier for their joints, lungs and everything to be outside.
I still think being out all the time would solve the soreness all together....and if you are worried about him getting scratched, just make sure the pasture is as safe as possible...but a horse can even seriously hurt themselves in a stall. 
My friend's horse chipped off a piece of his bone while he was in a stall...so not even a stall is safe


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

If he pulls shoes off, he needs better feed/supplements and more turnout time, and perhaps a new farrier. Scratches on the skin are nothing to worry about. Horses get dings in a pasture, it's just a part of life. 

I agree with Sonny, he needs 24/7 turnout. That will help him heal quicker and help him build his muscle.

I would talk to your vet about the hip.


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Just wondering what kinda price does a chiropractor charge for adjustments on a horse. I have a gelding that flipped over backwards and put something out I am sure. Also my mare jumped the fence and then slipped on the ice last spring and she has been limping off and on all summer so would also like to get her checked?? BUT how expensive is it????


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I prefer one that is also a vet, so a bit more pricey. My last one did acupuncture too. For a full treatment (both chiro and accu) and the farm call, she charged $125 a horse. If you brought the horses to her, she charged $110. A friend of mine uses a chiro who has never had any vet training, and he charges a $40 flat farm call fee and $50 per horse for an adjustment. She's had good luck with him, but I have heard other horror stories of horses getting worse with every treatment of his and him adjusting unnecessarily, so I choose to pay more and use a vet/chiro ;-).


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with SW -- he should be on full turnout. And also with Luvs -- there is no reason for him to be throwing shoes if his feet are good. You could try going barefoot with him, it might actually help the hip. And, definitely, you could put a horse in a 200 acre rubber paddock and they would find a way to get dinged up. You can not protect them from life. Ya gotta let the little things slide and fix the big ones.

Turn him out!


----------

